# Bush Loves Fart Jokes (MSNBC news clip)



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This is somewhat of an old story but I came across it today. It was originally aired on Aug 23. I can't believe MSNBC would air such crap

BUSH Loves Fart Jokes


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Pull my finger...


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Link did not work for me eithah. Fahts=funny, I'll nevah grow up!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Animal House in the West Wing
He loves to cuss, gets a jolly when a mountain biker wipes out trying to keep up with him, and now we're learning that the first frat boy loves flatulence jokes. A top insider let that slip when explaining why *President Bush* is paranoid around women, always worried about his behavior. But he's still a funny, earthy guy who, for example, can't get enough of fart jokes. He's also known to cut a few for laughs, especially when greeting new young aides, but forget about getting people to gas about that.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry about the link here it is.
http://video.msn.com/v/us/v.htm?g=4ce28562-7355-4b4b-920d-abda54ea437e&f=truveo&fg=copy


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

npd_323 said:


> Sorry about the link here it is.
> http://video.msn.com/v/us/v.htm?g=4ce28562-7355-4b4b-920d-abda54ea437e&f=truveo&fg=copy


Sorry The Clip You
Requested Is Not Avaible


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I got it.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Got it on the third try


----------

